# Blood pressure



## Ediron (Dec 5, 2009)

From my knowledge, I know the normal BP for an adult male is 100+(systolic) and 60-85 (dyastolic)

does anyone know the ranges of normal BP for adult female, children, and infants?


----------



## thegreypilgrim (Dec 5, 2009)

Adult females typically run about 10 mmHg lower than males of corresponding age (assuming this is a healthy person we're talking about)

For children age 1-10 typical systolic blood pressure range can be estimated with the following equation:

*90 mmHg + (child's age in years x 2) mmHg*

Lower limits for children age 1-10 can be estimated with:

*70 mmHg + (child's age in years x 2) mmHg*

For children over 10 years old, systolic BP is usually 90 mmHg or greater.


----------



## Ediron (Dec 5, 2009)

great info.
thank you.B)


----------

